# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  MobiFone tặng khuyến mại gọi nội mạng giá khủng nhân dịp tết Tân Mão

## ringhn9x

tết đến thấy nhà mạng nào cũng đua nhau khuyến mại, bác mobifone cũng ko ngoại trừ nhưng bác này ko chỉ khuyến mại trong tết mà ra tết cũng khuyến mại luôn. em post thông tin lên cho các anh em xem này:
*" để được hưởng mức khuyến mại đặc biệt này này, khách hàng có thể đăng ký mua các gói khuyến mại tân mão với giá mua gói cước hấp dẫn và thoải mái trò chuyện trong vòng 30 phút, 90 phút, 630 phút hay 2.700 phút. cụ thể: 
- gói 1: giá mua gói là 2.500 đồng, được gọi nội mạng miễn phí 30 phút trong vòng 01 ngày, tính đến thời điểm 24h của ngày đăng ký. 
- gói 2: giá mua gói là 5.000 đồng, được gọi nội mạng miễn phí 90 phút trong vòng 01 ngày, tính đến thời điểm 24h của ngày đăng ký.
- gói 3: giá mua gói là 30.000 đồng, được gọi nội mạng miễn phí 630 phút trong vòng 07 ngày, tính đến thời điểm 24h của ngày thứ 7 tính từ thời điểm đăng ký thành công.
- gói 4: giá mua gói là 99.000 đồng, được gọi nội mạng miễn phí 2.700 phút trong vòng 30 ngày, tính đến thời điểm 24h của ngày thứ 30 tính từ thời điểm đăng ký thành công.

khách hàng của mobifone có thể dễ dàng đăng ký mua các gói khuyến mại trên đây bằng việc gửi tin nhắn tới đầu số 999. cú pháp nhắn tin đăng ký các gói 1, 2, 3, 4 lần lượt là: dk_tm30, dk_tm90, dk_tm630, dk_tm2700 (200 đồng/ sms). sau khi có tin nhắn xác nhận của tổng đài, để khẳng định việc mua gói khuyến mại, khách hàng chỉ cần nhắn y và gửi 999. để hủy không tham gia chương trình này, cú pháp nhắn tin là: huy_tm, gửi tới 999 (200 đồng/sms).
để tham dự chương trình khuyến mại chào xuân tân mão này, khách hàng phải là thuê bao trả trước của mobifone, đang hoạt động hai chiều, phát sinh cuộc gọi, có số tiền trong tài khoản chính lớn hơn hoặc bằng số tiền mua gói và tiền cước gửi tin nhắn đăng ký. 
thời hạn sử dụng của gói phụ thuộc vào thời hạn sử dụng của tài khoản chính. khi khách hàng có nhu cầu đăng ký nhiều gói khuyến mại của chương trình này, các gói cước sẽ được cộng dồn (cả thời gian gọi miễn phí và thời hạn sử dụng của gói). 
đây là lần đầu tiên mobifone triển khai chương trình khuyến mại hấp dẫn này, và sẽ có 2 đợt thực hiện: 
- đợt 1: chỉ áp dụng cho các thuê bao phát sinh cước tại khu vực hà nội, tp hồ chí minh và bình dương. thời gian có hiệu lực của đợt 1 từ 0h00 ngày 29/01/2011 đến hết ngày 13/03/2011. 
- đợt 2: áp dụng cho các thuê bao trên toàn quốc phát sinh cước trong thời gian từ 0h00 ngày 15/01/2011 đến hết ngày 05/02/2011. thời gian có hiệu lực của đợt 2 từ 0h00 ngày 08/02/2011 cho đến hết ngày 13/03/2011. 

với chương trình trình khuyến mại đặc biệt này, mobifone chỉ áp dụng cho các cuộc gọi nội mạng trong nước, không áp dụng cho các trường hợp thực hiện cuộc gọi khi đang sử dụng dịch vụ chuyển vùng trong nước/quốc tế, dịch vụ music talk… số phút gọi nội mạng miễn phí không phân biệt giờ rỗi, giờ bận. "

*

----------


## seoer

nên có một gói cho gọi ngoại mạng,vì còn có nhiều người dùng các mạng khác nữa mà

----------


## iseovip5

hehe, được cái mình cũng biết tin sớm, đã sử dụng rồi, hehe, đỡ tốn hơn bao nhiêu, mấy ngày tết gọi tẹt ga luôn, sướng thế

----------


## muabansimsodep

giá bèo thế thì ai mà chả ham, đánh trúng thị hiếu người tiêu dùng thế thì họ chuyển sang dùng mobi nhiều cũng là điều dễ hiểu, chỉ sợ là được dăm bữa nửa tháng thì lại ko ăn thua

----------


## love2806

nếu hủy rồi thì tiền sẽ bị trừ thế nào đây nhỉ?

----------


## Vibe89

ừa,dùng cái này mình mua gói 30k tha hồ gọi.

----------


## nguyentruong17

"số phút gọi nội mạng miễn phí không phân biệt giờ rỗi, giờ bận", giờ rỗi giờ bận là thế lào???

----------


## tatiomaxnhatban

mình thì cứ ngày nào chơi ngày đấy, dùng gói 5k thôi, 90 phút khéo khi còn gọi ko hết ý chứ, tết buôn nhiều chứ giờ buôn mấy

----------


## maiphuong93ss

> "số phút gọi nội mạng miễn phí không phân biệt giờ rỗi, giờ bận", giờ rỗi giờ bận là thế lào???


giờ rỗi là giờ ngta đi ngủ, giờ bận là giờ ngta làm việc, quá đơn giản và dễ hiểu

----------


## giangmaster1412

có cái nào xào cái ấy là chắc nhất ! cứ mấy cái này tui nghi quá

----------

